# Hello from Hull and Lincoln



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello, my names Adam and I come from Hull, I'm a student at Lincoln uni, I have been training for 2 years, I weight in at around 19 stone, I am 6'4, I train around 5 times a week, a mixture of low rep weights and cardio, I'm stuck in a training rut and I find it impossible to eat right, I can bench around 95KG 1 rep max, Close hand bench around 50kg 1 rep max, curl around 22KG 1 rep max and lateral row I can get around 95KG 1 rep max. I have joined mainly to find out more about diets and how to introduce deadlifting and get off of the plateau I seem to have reached.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

hi adam welcome to the forum


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome mate


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheers guys, mrproc where do you train and what do you train for?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I am from Lincoln Adam  x


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome man, I aren't that clue'd up on the gyms in Lincoln, I've been to the one on the uni campus, the day after I left, and the day after that I joined fit space, I've heard mixed things about the pacific, i've heard its a good gym with good guys, but most of them inject and i saw that its only tiny.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello mate!


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome dude...


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Adarob08 said:


> Awesome man, I aren't that clue'd up on the gyms in Lincoln, I've been to the one on the uni campus, the day after I left, and the day after that I joined fit space, I've heard mixed things about the pacific, i've heard its a good gym with good guys, but most of them inject and i saw that its only tiny.


Fitspace is very cheap and there is a reasonable amount of free weights, but you will need Polish as a second language.

The Pacific has been around in Lincoln for many years. It costs more to go but it is much more of a "hardcore" Gym.

Whatever suits you best.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the board m8.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the cult.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey man, nice to see another Hull member!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Adam,

I'm new to the forum and from Hull also, so welcome!!

Is your goals strength or conditioning?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

alright mate


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, and to answer Sweats question, my overall goal is strength, I think that I need to train with someone who can either lift higher than me or teach me to dead lift and squat properly, I seem to hit a plateau at the point that my friends are at, although I'm sure its all just mentality.


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum mate.I didn't realise that there were so many kids from Hull,thought I was the only one haha!!


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

welcome from down the road at grimsby, famous for its fish and 6 fingered females x


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right in between your 2 living spaces here! Live in S****horpe.

Welcome aboard


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah seems to be a lot of us "Codheads" on here haha, and don't worry i have a mate from S****horpe, he doesn't like it either, seems to be just like hull though ha!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

North East is where it's at... 

What gyms do you Hull guys train at? I've been to most of them over the years, prob know some of your faces...


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

When I first started using a gym I was at Haltemprice, I then moved to FIT24, I have worked out at Total Fitness, Tornado and Workout off Hessle Road.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Been to Total Fitness a few times, really good for the CV, but not close enough to my house for regular gym for me. Tornado... think I did some kickboxing there about 10 years ago over the summer.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

im from hull, my name is adam, im 6 foot 4 and most importantly i was here first you massive imposter!!

seriously though welcome mate. best gym in hull is workout by far! i live in london now and miss workout gym more than i miss my family lol


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

-AC- said:


> im from hull, my name is adam, im 6 foot 4 and most importantly i was here first you massive imposter!!
> 
> seriously though welcome mate. best gym in hull is workout by far! i live in london now and miss workout gym more than i miss my family lol


That's just round the corner from our Workshop, always wondered what it's like in there.


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Where do you train now then Sweat? And no way are you also a Adam of 6'4? Haha, small world, small city, but nice name and height ;P


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

HP workout is a how do you say it, industrial gym, if you've ever watched Arnie's film about his Mr Universe tours it would fit right it in there, but it is a great gym and despite the fact I wasn't there for long I got a lot of help from some really knowledgeable power lifters, and they where all really decent guys.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Welcome mate!

I'm going back to Hull to do my final year at Uni after being on placement. Just wondered what you thought would be the best gym to go for? I know the nearest one to Uni is Fitness First but if thats anything like the one in Derby then its sh1te!! Any of the ones in town any good?


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Adarob08 said:


> HP workout is a how do you say it, industrial gym, if you've ever watched Arnie's film about his Mr Universe tours it would fit right it in there, but it is a great gym and despite the fact I wasn't there for long I got a lot of help from some really knowledgeable power lifters, and they where all really decent guys.


That sounds like my kinda gym if I was to ever get back into the "commy scene"


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

HP I'd recommend it for you then, I seem to remember it being reasonably cheap also.

JH The one in town FIT24 is good, not that many free wieghts though, always people in there even at 2am, there is Workout which is just on the outskirts of town near to where Odeon cinema is, other than that I would not be quick to recommend any others, Haltemprice and Total Fitness are two big ones, but they have high prices which is no use for us students, plus they are all contract gyms, they are about as good as Fit24 except TF has a big pool aswell.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Training at The Village at the moment mate, purely due to it's location.

Overcrowded with a lack of benches means waiting around far too often if I go straight from work, but does the job.

Workout gym does sound a lot better, any idea on the price's / membership contracts?


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

hi adarob08 ive been training at muscleworld near holderness road, good gym . mainly training to get bigger mate


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't mate I think it will be cheaper than village though, go have a look at it mate:

http://www.yell.com/b/Workout+Gym-Health+Clubs-Hull-HU32BU-4153117/index.html

I've never been to Muscleworld, I've heard it was there but I haven't ever met anyone that's trained there, is it a proper gritty industrial gym or a dance music and spinning class gym haha?


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

hi mate muscleworld is a proper old skool type gym definitely no classes. its good value as only a fiver a week with no contracts or out.

its easy to find as its the street opposite east park (Telford street).


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Went to have a look at Workout Gym, it is a good setup, cheap at £7/week or £24/month.

Some proper big lads there. Just started a Keto diet and once I done that and back into proper lifting, I think I might switch.

Also going to check out Muscleworld.


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

I might consider workout gym when my month is up at fit 24 cos as I remember the guys in there were huge as you say sweat. Report back on muscleworld too sweat


----------

